# FROM DISH: L149 Fixes - Once Again, Nothing Interesting...



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

This just in from Eldon,

L149 is once again an emergency release, as was L147. L149 is exactly the same code as L146/L147 except that it fixes the issue that caused the guide problem last week. 

Everything that is broken under L146/L147 is still broken under L149. 

Assuming that nothing changes (which it may), the next release of the software for the 921 that will contain fixes will be called L180.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Assuming that nothing changes (which it may), the next release of the software for the 921 that will contain fixes will be called L180.


L180? Wow. Is that some reference to the number of bug fixes since L149? 31 bug fixes would be great, the Baskin Robbins of releases! :lol: Okay, well, maybe not. We will still eagerly anticipate its arrival!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yup, me too.

I don't know the new version number is in reference to the number of bug fixes or not. I suspect not, but it's always possible...


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

How about 180 because they need to sift through 150-179 over the next 6 months before any significant fix is in play.


----------



## lex61564 (Feb 10, 2004)

Does this emergency release replace or affect the bug squashing update that we were hoping for and any ideas on if we still have another update this month?

Thanks,


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It's possible that we'll see the next bug-fix update this month, but I'm not counting on it. At one time I had a date for L148, but that's been changed now due to 2 more issues they want to fix in the next release. 

I don't think it'll be another month wait, though.


----------

